# Pregnyl storage



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

I collected my Pregnyl trigger shot from the pharmacy and was told it could only be out of the fridge for 6 hours. We got it home in 4.5 and it went straight in the fridge, so that was OK. However, I'm likely to have to transport it again as I'm going to be in London for the second week of stimms (I live in the NW but am cycling at the Lister). I was planning to transport it down to London in a coolbag with icepacks and get it straight in the fridge when I get there, but I've been told that this might not be enough. Does anyone know if this will be OK, or should I buy a new trigger shot when I'm in London and closer to when I'll need it?


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

I used a polystyrene box (the same type used by the drugs company) with ice packs and it was fine x


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Your cool bag will b fine.


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Your cool bag will b fine.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

It would probably be ok, but honestly I personally don't think it's worth the risk.  If worst case scenario it wasn't effective you would never know if it were down to the lack of refrigeration.  During one of my cycles we had a power cut for about six hours and my trigger was in the fridge, and after speaking to both the drug company, and the consultants and pharmacist at the Lister, we bought another.  Basically there were no guarantees and I wasn't prepared to risk the financial and emotional investment we'd made for the sake of 30 quid!  xx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

We had a problem with storage of pregnyl too.  Always have a thermometer in the fridge and freezer but don't really pay much attention to them.  Noticed after our drugs had been delivered that although the temp was fine at the start, it was creeping up a bit. (weather was getting warmer).  Tried adjusting the thermostat but no better.  Put the menopur and pregnyl back in the polystyrene box they were delivered in (re-froze the cool blocks) and took them to my parents who only live two miles away.  

Defrosted the freezer in the hope that when it was all restarted the thermostat would kick back in but the fridge was the same temperature when the power was turned off as when it was on.  Decided that a new fridge freezer was cheaper than the drugs so that is what we did.  

The temp most of the time was about 9 or 10 degrees (so not over by much) but did go up a bit more if the door was opened a few times.  Although it is more expensive than the pregnyl I am not so worried about the menopur, as I think that will be ok.  If I don't respond as expected, I will be able to get more from the clinic until a delivery can arrive.  My concern is that if the trigger does not work, i won't know about it until it is too late to do anything.

I have tried looking online for info and found it conflicting.  Some seem to be told to put meds such as menopur in the fridge, where as others just get told a cool cupboard. The medication is now in the new fridge with a drawer to itself and its own thermometer.

My cycle got delayed as blood tests showed my thyroid medication needed to be adjusted before we could start.  Have a planning meeting next week and hope to start down regging mid August.  As this is definitely our last go I intend to ask the clinic if I can play safe and buy a new pregnyl from them (that way it would avoid the £50 delivery charge)


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just to confirm menopur doesn't need to go in the fridge: it needs to be kept out of sunlight and at less than 25c.

Xxx

Edited to add: This is the advice for menopur that needs to be mixed. All drugs have their storage conditions stated on the packaging (when provided in the original packaging). If you are unsure, or haven't been provided with the manufacturing packet, you need to speak to your supplying pharmacist and/or clinic to clarify the information


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I believe that's not strictly true with menopur is it?  Straight forward powder and water amps don't need refrigeration but if you have a multi dose (600/1200iu) then this needs to be in the fridge after mixing and used within a certain time frame if my memory serves me correctly.  I may be wrong though!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, good point, I have amended my comments accordingly xxx


----------

